# Hoping to get some feedback for my new website



## NedM (Apr 23, 2014)

Hey guys, just recently launched my new photography website and I could desperately need some feedback/suggestions!

The Portrait Society

.com was taken, please do not bring this up.

Thanks!


----------



## SpikeyJohnson (Apr 24, 2014)

From what I see, I really like it. I feel photo websites should be simple and use the photos as a punch. Straight from the get go you had that. I also like your short explaination of The Portrait Society. It adds a nice personal touch to a very commercial world.


----------



## SpikeyJohnson (Apr 24, 2014)

I just noticed 2 things to work on. 

1: The portfolio drop down gives you a portfolio option which basically duplicates the drop down. Keep the drop down but get rid of the portfolio page. Just have the independant sections. 

2: Variation of models and events would help a lot in your portfolio, especially in the weddings section. From what I see, there is only 1 wedding.

Oh lastly, social links would be nice if the opened separate tabs instead of commandeering the current page.  I hate it when it commandeers my tab haha. It also makes them look at your work later instead of leaving only 1 tab open.


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 24, 2014)

NedM said:


> Hey guys, just recently launched my new photography website and I could desperately need some feedback/suggestions!
> 
> The Portrait Society
> 
> .com was taken, please do not bring this up.



Sorry but I have to bring up the .net choice. Why not choose one of the new domain extensions like .photo .photos .photography? 
I registered a couple .photo domains last weekend and it's an awesome new option. 

You can always point both the .photo and .net domains at the same site. That's what I did with my old .com and one of the new .photo domains. 

As for the website I like its simplicity. Two annoying things stuck out to me. One has already been mentioned with the portfolios in huge drop down. 

The second is that in your portrait photos you have several identical poses from the same people in the same outfits the only difference is one has a tighter crop. It makes the portfolio feel repetitive and caused me to do a double take a couple times saying to myself didn't I already see this one. Pick one of the two on each of those near identical images and drop the other.


----------



## NedM (Apr 24, 2014)

SpikeyJohnson said:


> I just noticed 2 things to work on.
> 
> 1: The portfolio drop down gives you a portfolio option which basically duplicates the drop down. Keep the drop down but get rid of the portfolio page. Just have the independant sections.
> 
> ...



To address your suggestions in order:

1. I know, I thought about that as well, I'l get right on it! Thank you!

2. I have more photos from all sorts of events, I just haven't found the time to upload any more. Also, I want to perfect the website before I start uploading more and marketing ym site to potential customers.

Lastly. Actually, the social links should open a new tab! I guess I forgot to apply that action to some of links! I'll check which ones and be sure to change that! Thank you for that!


----------



## NedM (Apr 24, 2014)

Light Guru said:


> NedM said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, just recently launched my new photography website and I could desperately need some feedback/suggestions!
> ...



You know, I saw that, those new domain extensions like .photo or .photography. It didn't really appeal to me, and besides I think I want to keep my URL short and sweet and not to branded, if you get what I mean. But the fact that I can point two domains at one site as me interested. I'll look into down the road eventually.

I know, I haven't gotten the chance to upload any variety in my photos. I just launched the website a few days ago and I'm still adding features and such! Although, that's a great point and I'll be sure to keep the site fresh and non repetitive!


----------



## AceCo55 (Apr 24, 2014)

On your "About me" page ... on my 15" laptop screen ... your signature is covering up the last couple of lines.
To see your website under different screen resolutions you could try this:   Screenfly / Test Your Website at Different Screen Resolutions

Have you seen these resources for Smugmug sites?:
Customizations - Aaron M Photography  (Aaron is a coding guru)
Smugocity | A Customization Toolbox
Four New SmugMug Video Tutorials | The SmugMug Blog

And if you want to ask specific Smugmug questions:
SmugMug Support - Digital Grin Photography Forum
New SmugMug Customization - Digital Grin Photography Forum


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 24, 2014)

NedM said:


> I have more photos from all sorts of events, I just haven't found the time to upload any more.



All sorts of events?  The website is named "The Portrait Society".  Including images that are NOT portraits would not be fitting. 



NedM said:


> You know, I saw that, those new domain extensions like .photo or .photography. It didn't really appeal to me, and besides I think I want to keep my URL short and sweet and not to branded, if you get what I mean. But the fact that I can point two domains at one site as me interested. I'll look into down the road eventually.



Seeing as you want to also put non portrait images images on the site perhaps you should choose a different domain name all together.  You say you want something short and sweet for the domain name (and thats a vary good thing to do) yet you chose "The Portrait Society" which is not exactly short and sweet for a domain name.

Why not just get "nedm.photo" its super short and sweet, its available (at last at the time I posted this) and it also does not limit the site to only portrait images like your current domain name does.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 24, 2014)

Light Guru said:


> All sorts of events?  The website is named "The Portrait Society".  Including images that are NOT portraits would not be fitting.




And with a slogan "Photograhy made Right" including images that are made wrong, left, immoral, toppled would also not be fitting.


----------



## NedM (Apr 24, 2014)

Light Guru said:


> NedM said:
> 
> 
> > I have more photos from all sorts of events, I just haven't found the time to upload any more.
> ...



Great suggestions, but I like my business name! I find it to be appropriate because I specialize in portraiture photography! But I also provide other photographic services to my clients. The main focus is portraits!


----------



## NedM (Apr 24, 2014)

Braineack said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> > All sorts of events?  The website is named "The Portrait Society".  Including images that are NOT portraits would not be fitting.
> ...



Yes, I agree!


----------



## NedM (Apr 24, 2014)

AceCo55 said:


> On your "About me" page ... on my 15" laptop screen ... your signature is covering up the last couple of lines.
> To see your website under different screen resolutions you could try this:   Screenfly / Test Your Website at Different Screen Resolutions
> 
> Have you seen these resources for Smugmug sites?:
> ...




Wow, thanks for all the resources, they will definitely come in handy!

I went away and updated my About Me Page!


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 24, 2014)

NedM said:


> Great suggestions, but I like my business name! I find it to be appropriate because I specialize in portraiture photography! But I also provide other photographic services to my clients. The main focus is portraits!



That's fine to offer other photographic services but put them of a different website. If you are going to stick with a name that has the word portrait in it then putting non portraits on it is going to confuse potential customers, and when customers are confused they go elsewhere. 

Think about it you don't go to the dentist and ask them about your blurry vision.  Sure an eye doctor and a dentist are both doctors and they even both work on things on your face but they are different.


----------

